# Anybody watch the AAF? (new football league)



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I watched most of each game on Saturday and then most of the one that just ended. I like the no kick off. I like the no extra point, must go for 2. I like the sky judge although he missed a few calls.

I liked being able to see the ref in charge of reviews discussing it with other refs until he blew an obvious incomplete pass. I mean we were all looking at literally the same angles!

Oh well, should be good football thru April until I can go outside anyway :thumbup:

Also, definitely players names that I recognize but I'm a bit of a football nut both college and pro's.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Watching now, watched most of the Atlanta game yesterday. Its different for sure, I'm kind of struggling to get really into it.

ETA, I was bummed I couldn't watch the Memphis game, guess they will be my team, with former LSU players.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Watching now, watched most of the Atlanta game yesterday. Its different for sure, I'm kind of struggling to get really into it.
> 
> ETA, I was bummed I couldn't watch the Memphis game, guess they will be my team, with former LSU players.


Memphis got pummeled. Hackenberg is worse than I remember. He did have players drop balls but he couldn't complete hardly anything. Birmingham Iron defense was tough though.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Is there going to be a Fantasy for AAF?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Is there going to be a Fantasy for AAF?


There's supposed to be some live version of it. I think through the app. I downloaded it but it was pretty glitchy last night.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Memphis got pummeled. Hackenberg is worse than I remember. He did have players drop balls but he couldn't complete hardly anything. Birmingham Iron defense was tough though.


Yea I saw that, interested to see how this all plays out, last nights game seems to have been the best one of the four this weekend. It wasn't so one sided as the others seemed to have been.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Sounds like something we could get into, "if" ...

And, question: Do They Stand for Our Nation's Anthem?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm constantly loosing interest in the NFL so I can't see the AAF being any better since it's run by the same league. I think Arena Football looks a lot more exciting than the AAF.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm constantly loosing interest in the NFL so I can't see the AAF being any better since it's run by the same league. I think Arena Football looks a lot more exciting than the AAF.


The AAF has no official NFL affiliation.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm constantly loosing interest in the NFL so I can't see the AAF being any better since it's run by the same league. I think Arena Football looks a lot more exciting than the AAF.
> ...


I didn't realize that and just assumed :shock: and we all know what happens when you assume stuff :lol:

I don't see it getting bigger than the NFL and will probably just be a feeder league to the NFL.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It is meant to be a developmental league. 3 year 250k contracts with an out to the NFL in May if pursued by a team. If not, obligated to return to the AAF.

Look at it like MLB farm teams. If it sticks, that's the idea.

And of course the XFL is back next year. Anyone remember HeHateMe :lol: (Rod Smart)


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

I like it so far. It's faster paced, and the extra mics etc make it exciting. I'll be rooting for the Orlando Apollo's!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

The Commanders/Apollos game had almost 30k people there today!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> The Commanders/Apollos game had almost 30k people there today!


That's pretty good. Some of the other crowds looked pretty sparse.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > The Commanders/Apollos game had almost 30k people there today!
> ...


25k people in a stadium that holds 70k is always going to look sparse, unfortunately.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > gijoe4500 said:
> ...


The one game I watched had it pegged at 11k but it sure didn't look like that many. It sounds like the AAF is happy for now with these numbers. Better TV ratings than some NBA games.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Tell me more about this mythical "Sky Judge".
Sounds cool


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

I saw yesterday that Insurance may be an issue. The Orlando Apollos have to practice in Georgia for at least 51% of their time so be covered by Workers Compensation Insurance through GA since Florida doesn't cover Athletes. I'm no expert in any of this so I'm not sure why an athlete would be covered by a States Workers Comp but hey .....



craigdt said:


> Tell me more about this mythical "Sky Judge".
> Sounds cool


A fella sitting in (possibly) in his Pajamas who reviews all penalties and has the power to pretty much throw a penalty flag (or pick them up) from the sky on player safety penalty misses by the officials on the field. The Sky Judge can also throw a penalty flag on pass interference missed calls inside 5 minutes.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I like the regionality of the rosters. It's pretty cool the way the put together the teams.


----------

